# Mehrere Server unter einer ISP Verwaltung



## Greenhorn2013 (12. Nov. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
wie kann ich es erreichen, das ich mehrere Server mit einer ISPCOnfig 3 Installation manage?
Geht das?

Grüße


----------



## Till (13. Nov. 2009)

ISPConfig 3 wurde genau aus diesem Grunde entwickelt. Du kannst beliebig viele Server von einem Controlpanel aus managen. Installiere einfach alle weietern Server im expert mode und wähle dann aus, welchem master Server sie beitreten sollen.


----------



## Greenhorn2013 (13. Nov. 2009)

Hmm, die anderen Server haben schon ISPConfig drauf, geht das auch im nachinein?


----------



## Till (13. Nov. 2009)

Nein, im Nachinein geht das nicht. Du müsstest ISPConfig auf denen mit dem uninstall.php script entfernen (liegt im install directory des tar.gz) und dann neu installieren. Die Server müssen natürlich auch "leer" sein, d.h. es dürfen da noch keine webs oder mail accounts angelegt worden sein.


----------



## Greenhorn2013 (13. Nov. 2009)

GRML OK Danke 
Ist noch irgendetwas zu beachten?


----------

